# Sand or Gravel?



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Right now in my 55g community tank I have black and white gravel. I am planning on doing a scrub down on the inside back wall of my tank and I was wondering why don't I have sand? It would be safer for my cories. But I would like to know some of the pros and cons of having it in a community tank, and what your thoughts are about doing that


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

I like the gravel because you don't have to worry about the fish eating it and getting bloated, as with sand.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

See I was kinda thinking that too.....But sand is very pretty


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah sand is pretty. But I would risk the fish getting bloated with the sand if they choose to eat it.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

True that.....Maybe I can have it in a dif tank Like for my shrimp Have you ever had a fish try to eat a piece of gravel? I have....Dumb fish, I had to take it out of the water (with wet hands) And take a little pair of grabby things (so can't think of what there called) And pull it out very carefully....When I got it out her mouth was still in the same pose, but she got her mouth fixed and it now works right....


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope never had a fish try to eat gravel. I have clown loaches that pick up the rocks and move them, it is interesting how they do that.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I've never had a problem with fish eating sand. Personally I prefer it over gravel, and when I have cory cats, they loved it. My weather loach likes digging in it too.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

My guppies tried to eat it, but that was along time ago..
Do you think any of these fish would try to eat sand?

Angelfish
Black tetras
Colored skirt tetras
Serpae tetras
Glass catfish
I know corys wont eat it or a dwarf mexican orange crayfish.
Betta
Pearl danios
Zebra danios
Hatchetfish
Emperor tetras.
These are what I have in my 55g, thats were I was thinking about putting my sand


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I have sand in with my zebra danios and I've never seen them try to eat it. 
I have no experience with the other fish you listed, but I don't think they would eat sand.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

I will do some more digging about it


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

I know that the hatchetfish won't eat the sand because they are top dwellers. The other fish I am not sure of. The betta I would be careful with as bettas are susceptible to bloat if they eat too much or something that they shouldn't.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Bettas are kinda sensitive to stuff like that. When I got mine, he was sick and I took care of him and he is now 2 and sleeps on the bottom of the tank (behind the breeding slate) Most of the day until I go and wake him up. Then he will be up the rest of the day


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

gravel, is easier to bury plants in without them becoming uncovered..


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I had goldfish ages ago. They aren't meant to eat it, it's meant to come out their gills. Mine decided to be the odd ones out and literally eat it. Strange fellows. Sadly, they passed away after their 'food posioning'!!!!!!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

cossie said:


> gravel, is easier to bury plants in without them becoming uncovered..


^I agree, it was easier for me to bury the fake plant bases.


----------

